# upcoming weather



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

This could be good but due to two days of rain my yard is a mud mess! Will make plowing interesting!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm way too close on the line between rain and snow....this isn't funny! I want to plow!!! =]


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm at the MD/PA border. They say we could get 1-3 by tomorrow afternoon into the evening. It would be nice to drop the blade on my atv for the first time. It's still a vigin. LOL


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

shoot, im in the wintry mix, though weather.com told me 1-3, I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------

